

Ask HN: Social commerce with a hyper-local spin. www.reppio.com - man_bear_pig

It&#x27;s my first startup to launch. Would love to get HN&#x27;s feedback.<p>www.reppio.com
======
LA_livin112
love this idea- it is a hard one to execute. i like the direction that you
took with this though- giving each of the cities a way to be distinct from
each other. are you planning to expand past these cities? going abroad for
like london or toyko? going through (a great great design)it sticks out from
others in the local space because of the focus on the individual store and how
it fits in wit he the larger community. i think these are key to being able to
create a marketplace in the local. will there be a way to directly message or
keep up to date with the shops that i like?

------
retroafroman
Do you have a demo account we can use to login, or is sign up necessary?

~~~
man_bear_pig
if you really want... i made it just for today and rest of weekend - you can
put in an email address (you don't have to actually confirm) to reduce
friction to get feedback from you guys. would be great if you could actually
sign up because you like the platform but if that's a hassle for you then
there's your answer : )

------
amd58198
like the local angel. def lots of players trying for it, you guys seem to have
captured it. nice design too

~~~
man_bear_pig
thanks for the feedback! i designed it using microsoft powerpoint. haha. (i
have no design background so getting feedback on ui/ux would be super
helpful).

